# LOL, Look what I found!!



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Today I bought a new deck of Magic and look what I found!!!!    

I scanned it so sorry for the crappy resolution


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice photoshop


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

damn. is that an actual crash picture or what?


----------



## thebikedoctor33 (Apr 4, 2004)

damn son. that is pretty much priceless


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

nice photoshop:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

good job on the photoshop.:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice digger, great phrases.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

*I own the rights to that photo!*



tacubaya said:


> Today I bought a new deck of Magic and look what I found!!!!
> 
> I scanned it so sorry for the crappy resolution


That is downright hilarius. I staged and took that photo though, and now I want money for it

here's the original thread...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=78821


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Start emailing WCH he is probibly making secret stash money on it. No copy write no credit.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

2 forrest mana? More like 2 beer mana.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

toyota kawasaki said:


> damn. is that an actual crash picture or what?


yep.....completely insane...broken steerer tube

then the Zig zag broke later on


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Today I bought a new deck of Magic and look what I found!!!!
> 
> I scanned it so sorry for the crappy resolution


man that is really cool..............unbelieveably cool


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yep.....completely insane...broken steerer tube...
> then the Zig zag broke later on


for the record, the ZigZag broke a year and a half later. you make it sound like it broke that day.......

and the OP is funny as hell.....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

*woooow a new card*

Just when I though that card was rare, I found this one!!!!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Just when I though that card was rare, I found this one!!!!


nice...


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Just when I though that card was rare, I found this one!!!!


Talk about lighting a match...


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

:d :d :d :d :d :d !!!!!!!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> 2 forrest mana? More like 2 beer mana.


I have a feeling WCH is more partial to "trees"


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

hahahahahaha. nice job with the pics dude


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> for the record, the ZigZag broke a year and a half later. you make it sound like it broke that day.......
> 
> and the OP is funny as hell.....


you loved that bike


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Just when I though that card was rare, I found this one!!!!


man those are the funniest post in a long time..............love it


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

haha gnarly


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

LOL I just #ucking blew milk out my nose! That was damn friggin funny!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

*bwahahahahahahaha!!*


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jajajaja glad you like them.... more to come


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

I wish I could find those magic cards


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice....very nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Just when I though that card was rare, I found this one!!!!


honestly fyck you:madmax: :madmax: ...i nearly **** myself laughing and i spit pop all over my key board i hope youre happy with what youve done


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

>>>>>>.......


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> >>>>>>.......


  
keep em coming...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> >>>>>>.......


Wtfff, you dont have the "Magic" touch , nevertheless keep the cards comming, I have a few more, soon to come.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

We're overdue for a SMT one.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> We're overdue for a SMT one.


this has potential to be funny:ihih:


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> We're overdue for a SMT one.


No kidding!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SMT is so fat, he would need 2 cards.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> SMT is so fat, he would need 2 cards.....


WCH is so small he needs 1/2 a card......but they blew it up to make him look larger


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> >>>>>>.......


my card can totally whoop your cards ass....


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

I know i couldnt make mine funny, I have no talent when it comes to magic


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

can someone make me one?????


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Tomorrow mijos.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Just when I though that card was rare, I found this one!!!!


man that is so funny.....the **** part is correct


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It took me 1 whole week to find this one, it is fu*king expensive...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i guess SMT really does fit on one card. i bet it weighs 6 pounds.......


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

keep them coming until we have a whole deck!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Should have made that # 1/2


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

Man it's been a while since I laughed this hard!

Is there a Dank card on the way?

-PB


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

PetroBoy said:


> Man it's been a while since I laughed this hard!
> 
> Is there a Dank card on the way?
> 
> -PB


What do u think?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here comes a ZD card, not tacubaya-quality..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

PetroBoy said:


> Man it's been a while since I laughed this hard!
> 
> Is there a Dank card on the way?
> 
> -PB


 Yeah, I have that one :ihih:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Here comes a ZD card, not tacubaya-quality..


....... :arf:


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, I have that one :ihih:


Hahaha...do Kidwoo next.:lol:

-PB


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

holy sh*t, this is neato...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dont let the thread die!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bump....


----------



## IBLQQ2NCU (Feb 27, 2006)

lawl, this stuff is great


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

.......


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

PetroBoy said:


> Hahaha...do Kidwoo next.:lol:
> 
> -PB


*eh-hem!*


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

hahahahahah so sick


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Very creative. You guys crack me up. 

More!! More!!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

me me do me!


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

What happened to this thread? How'd it suddenly die?

I need a good laugh.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do me!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

standard235 said:


> Do me!


tacabuya, standard235 wants you to do him, ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, ill do some


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Here you go b!tches :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

free rider said:


> tacabuya, standard235 wants you to do him, ewwwwwwwwwww


Ill do one for you free rider


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

...........


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

My turn!

Noooooo.... pictures aren't working. I'll try later.


Any guesses who it is?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> me me do me!


bend over baby........wink wink


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

someone else cant see the pics?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i guess SMT really does fit on one card. i bet it weighs 6 pounds.......


fuc dat......it weighed 5.9


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ...........


kind of looks like Ohio


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> someone else cant see the pics?


Naw, I just made one, but can't post it.


----------



## borry (Nov 7, 2005)

This thread is great, keep em coming boys (i mean men, lol)

 :lol:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> bend over baby........wink wink


i bent over last time


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's one for Warp2003

apart from the photo, the card is real (really)


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

They still make Magic cards???? Who new??


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> They still make Magic cards???? Who new??


there's gotta be one for that sriracha character.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sriracha said:


> there's gotta be one for that sriracha character.


yup, there is. it looks something like this....


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yup, there is. it looks something like this....


im not sure what thats supposed to be but...

bong hit anyone:yesnod:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you don't exactly smoke from it....


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you don't exactly smoke from it....


it could be an extra bladder that smt comes and sips from when it needs emptying...or used to suck farts:bluefrown: ...im stumped, what is it


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Fish bong :thumbsup:


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

free rider said:


> im not sure what thats supposed to be but...
> 
> bong hit anyone:yesnod:


haha stfu sriracha, you douchebag


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

hardrockcromo said:


> haha stfu sriracha, you douchebag


yah! that sriracha guy, what a douche!

....oh, wait.:madman: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:

nobody likes me:cryin:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> haha stfu sriracha, you douchebag


haha, im free rider...not sriracha...why did you qout me and insult sriracha  ....you douchebag


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sriracha said:


> yah! that sriracha guy, what a douche!
> ....oh, wait.:madman: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:
> nobody likes me:cryin:


no way, we love sriracha, he eliminates the not so fresh feeling.....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Stop the thead hijacking or else..


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Stop the thead hijacking or else..


 whose hijackng and what will hapen


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sriracha said:


> yah! that sriracha guy, what a douche!
> 
> LOL!!! Dam Sriracha people just arn't showing you the love. :incazzato: <---thought this guy looked like you.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Stop the thead hijacking or else..


you betta show sum respect, cuz i roll wih bob saget..


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

keep it alive


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Here's one. Updated SMT on the way!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Here's one. Updated SMT on the way!


wow...this thread really never dies...:nonod:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

*Disclaimer* I don't know if SMT hit the Clutch Drop or not, but I thought this would be funny..... It is also to be taken lightheartedly, before I start a typical DH/FR flame war.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

free rider said:


> wow...this thread really never dies...:nonod:


Thats a good thing  :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> *Disclaimer* I don't know if SMT hit the Clutch Drop or not, but I thought this would be funny..... It is also to be taken lightheartedly, before I start a typical DH/FR flame war.


Hahaha, 2 months ago you said you had that one in progress:crazy: 
It surely took a lot of R&D


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Hahaha, 2 months ago you said you had that one in progress:crazy:
> It surely took a lot of R&D


No, that was the dogonfr one. I just forgot to post it..... It was done a loooong time ago.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> No, that was the dogonfr one. I just forgot to post it..... It was done a loooong time ago.


I like the dogonfr card :thumbsup:


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

This needs a sticky


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i second the sticky


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

its been thirded


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Heh, another dogonfr one  (sorry for stealing part of the card)


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Do one of my profile photo, I dont have teh skillz to make one.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> another dogonfr one....


now that one's more like it.....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

karpiel666 said:


> Do one of my profile photo, I dont have teh skillz to make one.


Hmm, alright....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Here it is   Hope you like it. Took me quite a bit of effort....


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

I love it


----------



## WhoUtink (Apr 16, 2006)

^ thats funny


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i wants one!!!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> now that one's more like it.....


Yeah, I guess it is. dogonfr and I always make fun of eachother when we cross paths, so mine was kinda a play on that.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

545cu4ch, wanna do one of me?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Alright, I'll se what I can do later...


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

I feel sorry for you now, its never gonna stop.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

karpiel666 said:


> I feel sorry for you now, its never gonna stop.


Yeah, the poor bastard's doomed. Especially if this gets made a sticky......


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

lol, haveing fun 545cu4ch, i think you have a new job...you should start charging for these


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

free rider said:


> lol, haveing fun 545cu4ch, i think you have a new job...you should start charging for these


Yeah maybe I should... 
You b!tches should also do you own. I dont have infinite ideas you know...:madman:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah maybe I should...
> You b!tches should also do you own. I dont have infinite ideas you know...:madman:


I did a few. They'll be way funnier if people don't do their own though... I can do some more later probably.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah maybe I should...
> You b!tches should also do you own. I dont have infinite ideas you know...:madman:


whoa, he spelt *****es with an !...he must have, like...infinty ideas


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

free rider said:


> whoa, he spelt *****es with an !...he must have, like...infinty ideas


Look at this....its mindblowin >b¡tch<, :eekster: 
Damn, I guess I do have infinite ideas


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

edit: might still get in trouble for using my magic ways around filter


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Look at this....its mindblowin >b¡tch<, :eekster:
> Damn, I guess I do have infinite ideas





kfc commercial said:


> I just blew my mind


:eekster:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

One for our beloved potvinwannab


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

......


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Apparently, magic fans have asked for a special smt edition land card...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> One for our beloved potvinwannab


ahahahahahaha rofl lamo omg lmfao lol omfg roffl ahahahahahahahaha

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
hehehehehahahaha
lmao
HE HO HA HEHEHEHE
lol, this color is sandy brown
hehehehehahahaha
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
lmao
HE HO HA HEHEHEHE

ok im done


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

do me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
heres a ridin one









face one from way back


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ......


ahahaha thanks for making my day


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545 those are really bad quality magic cards.

Those are no match for he classic East Coast Hucker card.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> 545 those are really bad quality magic cards.
> 
> Those are no match for he classic East Coast Hucker card.


Thanks


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ur welcome. 


I'll give you tomorrow a book thats called "Mastering the art of Paint"


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Dont let the thread die :cryin:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

LMAO I JUST SAW THIS THREAD NOW AHAHAHAHAHA

oh and about the potvinwannab card HEY! AND LMFAO ITS HILARIOUS pm me if you want a real pic of me i guarantee youlle laugh without editing because its from me in my wild days


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Less talk, more cards.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Less talk, more cards.


:yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Everyone should post cards, not just 545 and me. We dont know everyone's quotes and personality k?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

ok ill contribute


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> ok ill contribute


:eekster: That is actually decent.....
Is it possible?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

vsuro


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

hehehehehe thx


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> vsuro


This is one of the better cards, that bike is amaz-za-zing!
If only I had enough "e-personality" to have my own card.  Oh well....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

fred.r said:


> This is one of the better cards, that bike is amaz-za-zing!
> If only I had enough "e-personality" to have my own card.  Oh well....


Yeah, you have to be an e-celebrity to have you own card. Its a tough world....:smallviolin:

Who should be done next?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd forgotten aaaall about this thread... don't let quantity get in the way of quality !


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

> This is one of the better cards, that bike is amaz-za-zing!
> If only I had enough "e-personality" to have my own card. Oh well....


well you dont so stop whining

i say we do smt in all his phases

smt hungry

smt shittin his pants about to do the clutch drop

angry smt smashing his shivers
etc. we could make millions on a whole line of smt cards!

i say we do a better vsuro card....or maybe an xsl_will OR ONE OF THE MODERATORS


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

ur a *****


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

*xsl?*

sorry, just had too

XSL-WILL anybody


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

the pic shoulda been an asian i think


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey! Thats from the ibanez card!

oh and its hilarious lmao

woulda been funnier if u used an asian


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

ok let me do an xsl will give me 5 minutes


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Heres a blank i made i think its pretty good so if you dont know how to photoshop (in this case fireworks) here ya go


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I did some.....


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

...ye Well They Probably Sucked/


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> ...ye Well They Probably Sucked/


Was that to me? Sheesh... Someone sure has his panties in a bunch. I posted them. Read the thread jackass.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

wheres the card at!!!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

LOLZ i was being sarcastic why does everyone think everything i say is tryin to be insulting...well anyways heres my xsl_will


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I'll do some more if anyone has a good idea for who I should do.....


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

wow these new ones are great


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

omg...just please dont turn this into a flame fest potvinwannab:nono:


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I'll do some more if anyone has a good idea for who I should do.....


 do me, im the longstanding quiet one, i got some standard235 pics so u could do him also


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i wont...and what gives you the idea that i will...ive done 2 cards and i left a blank for those aspiring card makers


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

gwillywish said:


> do me, im the longstanding quiet one, i got some standard235 pics so u could do him also


Lemme see those pics of standard.....


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

this needs it own froum. " the make cards that make fun of people, namly Smy"


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Heres another one :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Heres another one :thumbsup:


his quote should have been "LOL"


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> his quote should have been "LOL"


Youre right :madman: :madman: 
I fixed it


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz wheres my quote?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz wheres my quote?


It doesnt fit


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Local downhiller (local joke, still funny tho..):










One more to come


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Youre right :madman: :madman:
> I fixed it


My Version of TNC...
(man some of those cards are blurry as fack)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Vsuro take 2


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Imagehosting.us fvcks up my images sorry


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Edit: removed repeated pic


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok this one is well deserved!!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh yeah. The thread is alive again


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh, man............................


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh yeah. The thread is alive again


It'll never die. Someone will keep bringing it up for years, just because it was so hillarious.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

wow, i thought it was gone


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

lol this is the best ever


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

hahaha.... this thread is sweeeeeet... i used to play magic like mad... glad to see it has found a way to merge with my new found passion... XD


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

keep it alive


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

someone post somemore


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

There are no more forum celebrities, Fo is tha last


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Shiggy. Rainman. AndrewTO. Call_Me_Clyde.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn, 7320 views, this is legendary!!!! 

IT SHOULD BE MADE A STICKY


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

both the Cindys and iridemybike


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

umbertom said:


> both the Cindys and iridemybike


I don't know who those people are.


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

imridingmybike and http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=209108&highlight=cindy+glasses
i guess they're not very popular


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

umbertom said:


> imridingmybike and http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=209108&highlight=cindy+glasses
> i guess they're not very popular


OK, I remember Cindy Howell now. Someone should definatly do her.


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

LOL
nobodys thought of CRAZY FRED yet :lol: :eekster: 
LOL


----------

